# you've heard of ball pythons...



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

here's the ball grass snake!


IMGP4175 by laurencea, on Flickr

i found 9 grassies on a survey today and tried to take photos of their faces... this one wanted to remain anonymous, obviously.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Super cute :no1:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

can still make out its massive head:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bless it! :flrt:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Aww what a little stunner, do you know what out of the hundreds of grass snakes and adders ive seen ive never found a baby of either, it really annoys me as they are stunning little things as babies


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

PESKY said:


> Aww what a little stunner, do you know what out of the hundreds of grass snakes and adders ive seen ive never found a baby of either, it really annoys me as they are stunning little things as babies


most of the ones found on the surveys are youngsters.. it's very odd, hardly find an adult under a refugia. i did find a nice young adult female last week, about 2 1/2 - 3ft.

ta for all the nice comments.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cute. Most of the specimens I find on surveys are either juveniles or sub-adults less than 2ft in length.

Jason


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

JaySteel said:


> Very cute. Most of the specimens I find on surveys are either juveniles or sub-adults less than 2ft in length.
> 
> Jason


yes. we've been looking at data since 2007 and most grassies are youngsters. we also discovered that juvenile slow worms prefer felts to tins.

i love the surveys


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

They always poo on me!:lol2:


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2011)

adorable :flrt:


----------



## squishyscott (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute. I'd love to go searching for them, no idea where too look though :bash:


----------

